# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  روشی برای تقویت کاربری و جستجو در سایت

## RezaBS

با سلام
 پیش از هر حرفی از زحمات شما برای ایجاد و پشتیبانی این سایت تشکر میکنم.
 پیشنهادی داشتم که فکر میکنم میتواند در کاربری سایت موثر باشد (هر چند پیاده سازی آن مشکلات خاص خود را دارد)
 در بسیاری از سایتهای مشابه به کاربرانی که پرسشی مطرح میکنند امکان انتخاب یکی از پاسخها به عنوان پاسخ صحیح داده میشود که کاربر مورد بحث پس از بررسی و آزمایش پاسخهای ارائه شده یکی از آنها را به عنوان پاسخ صحیح انتخاب میکند و این در جستجوها و تحقیقات بعدی به افراد کمک میکند که سریعتر به پاسخ درست برسند.
 شاید امکان استفاده از این شیوه در این سایت هم مفید باشد.
 با تشکر مجدد...

----------

